# What is this?



## oxbow (Nov 18, 2009)

My wife surprised me with a box of woodworking tools she got at an auction. There were a couple of good tools, lots of junk, and this thing. It looks like it might be some kind of marking gauge, but if it is, how do you use it?
It's made from solid brass. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like a marking gauge that will transfer straight on or at an angle. Haven't seen one like that before.


----------



## akennyd (Nov 19, 2009)

Some sort of Depth Gauge, maybe?

Kenny
John 3:16


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 20, 2009)

akennyd said:


> some sort of depth gauge, maybe?
> 
> Kenny
> john 3:16



+1


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2009)

That is a huedicai. Appropriate for a limited application of measuring and marking. 

Use: Gimme that huedicai out of the box.


----------



## akennyd (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't you mean "do-hickie?" :biggrinbounce2:

Kenny
John 3:16 <>{


----------



## Basty (Dec 17, 2009)

oxbow said:


> My wife surprised me with a box of woodworking tools she got at an auction. There were a couple of good tools, lots of junk, and this thing. It looks like it might be some kind of marking gauge, but if it is, how do you use it?
> It's made from solid brass. Anyone know what it is?



G'day Oxbow, 
Here in Australia we'd refer to that as a mattermate or a piecost. Then some sucker would ask "what's-a-mattermate", reply "nothing, whats-a-matter with you mate?" or "what's a piecost?" "about $2.50":monkey:


----------

